# not for me, but can i have some help for a APH



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Would anyone be able to help?
Its about a African Pygmy Hedgehog....

Their hedghog had flakey skin.... (so went to the vet)
the vet said teetreeoil spray ...
he couldnt walk...
he went on the internet, and foudn out that teetree is bad for them and an kill them....


what can he do to counteract it?

anyone?

its got shallow breathing, and he has been told to just keep it warm, and its not likely to live.
he has it rapped up, and its breathing slowly..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

anyyyyyone?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

has he bathed the hedgehog to remove the tea tree from it as if its still on it then it will still react 

tell him to bath in warm water and make sure all the tea tree is off the hoggy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i also suggest that if he looses his baby he sue's the vets that game him the wrong advice 

if the vet wasnt sure they should have said im sorry i cant help you, you will have to find another vet that can 

instead of advicing something that could ultimately kill the animal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you
i have told him
he is so so upset



Emmaj said:


> i also suggest that if he looses his baby he sue's the vets that game him the wrong advice
> 
> if the vet wasnt sure they should have said im sorry i cant help you, you will have to find another vet that can
> 
> instead of advicing something that could ultimately kill the animal


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you
> i have told him
> he is so so upset


i hope he pulls through poor lil thing 

the one good thing about my vets i know i can rely on them being honest with me and saying look i dont know.............but here is a number of someone that may 

that was pure stupidity on the vets part prescribing something for an animal that they obviously knew nothing about 

the sad thing about vets today they really aint in it for the love of the animals no more they are more bothered about the price you pay just to walk through the doors 

if his lil guy pulls through tell him to ring round and find a vet that deals with exotics also i would reccommend he does that to see if there is anymore he can do to counteract what harms been done 

i wouldnt want to advice any more than a bath to get rid of the tea tree as i really dont know myself hun though will call my vet if you like and ask if they can give me some advice for you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he is just holding him, and he is slowly slipping away


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww no hun im so sorry for him i would be devesated if it was one of my lil guys so i know how he feels 

please tell him it isnt his fault he wasnt to know but the blooming vets should have known better 

great big hugs to your friend


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ill keep you posted.



Emmaj said:


> awwwww no hun im so sorry for him i would be devesated if it was one of my lil guys so i know how he feels
> 
> please tell him it isnt his fault he wasnt to know but the blooming vets should have known better
> 
> great big hugs to your friend


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hun i have just spoken to my vets and they told me that u need to try and get the lil hoggy to a vet that does know what they are doing 

my vet was absoloutly appalled that he was adviced by another vet to use tea tree on a hedgehog 

so if he is still hanging in there see if you can rush him into a vet that has a clue


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Hun i have just spoken to my vets and they told me that u need to try and get the lil hoggy to a vet that does know what they are doing
> 
> my vet was absoloutly appalled that he was adviced by another vet to use tea tree on a hedgehog
> 
> so if he is still hanging in there see if you can rush him into a vet that has a clue


Thank you very much for all your help. 

Just spoken to him again and he says that his breathing is very faint and he doesn't think he will make it. I don't think there is another vet near by either. He has done loads of asking around and has found that there isn't really anything that can be done 
Lets just hope he pulls through.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

this is so sad i cant believe a vet told him to use teatree oil, its highly poisonous.
the poor little thing. 
whatever happens i suggest you tell everyone which vet it was so no one else has to suffer because of their incompitence.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi 

Did the little guys pull through?

I hope so.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i hope so too, i cannot get hold of him at the moe, but when i do, ill post it on here. 

Gina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

maybe a warning should be put up as a sticky so people see it then know not to use tea tree on their hedgehogs ever 

hope your friend and his lil aph is okies hun


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

all i have heard from him today, is that he (the hedgehog) is in a coma at the moe, he coudl make it, on the other hand he might not... 

ill keep you posted again tommorrow

maybe this should be a sticky?



Emmaj said:


> maybe a warning should be put up as a sticky so people see it then know not to use tea tree on their hedgehogs ever
> 
> hope your friend and his lil aph is okies hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww hun yeah please do let us know how he gets on with his baby 

im so sorry he is going through this hun 

yeah maybe pm a mod and ask them


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

So sorry i hadnt seen this post sooner...teatree is VERY toxic.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

there may have been a possibility his skin was just irritated through quilling which would have been resolved with vitamin e oil.He may also well have had mites.


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Any news ????


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no 
cant get hold of him!


Ratticus <3 said:


> Any news ????


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

which vet was it freeky?There are several knowledgeable vets in Cambs but perhaps not right on his doorstep. My own vet at long sutton will look up on the net or speak to a vet who has knowledge, or the exotic vet on Cherry Hinton road in cambridge.
I'm sad for your friend but think that anyone who buys an exotic animal should find out before the animal needs it where there is a vet with the proper knowledge to treat it. No point waiting until an emergency and then dashing about to try to find one, or simply going to the nearest cat and dog vet.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> which vet was it freeky?There are several knowledgeable vets in Cambs but perhaps not right on his doorstep. My own vet at long sutton will look up on the net or speak to a vet who has knowledge, or the exotic vet on Cherry Hinton road in cambridge.
> I'm sad for your friend but think that anyone who buys an exotic animal should find out before the animal needs it where there is a vet with the proper knowledge to treat it. No point waiting until an emergency and then dashing about to try to find one, or simply going to the nearest cat and dog vet.


couldnt agree with you more i have always asked my vets if they can treat an animal before i add them into the family i have been lucky so far my vet can deal with exotics and will

have you managed to speak to him yeah freaky hows the hedghog ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he has used the vets before, (he isnt in cambs) and it is an exotic vets.... they just obviously failed miseraby, or messed up very very badly.
but yes i do agree when people by any animal they shoudl know the best place to go , and a few more just incase that one isnt open etc tec.



fenwoman said:


> which vet was it freeky?There are several knowledgeable vets in Cambs but perhaps not right on his doorstep. My own vet at long sutton will look up on the net or speak to a vet who has knowledge, or the exotic vet on Cherry Hinton road in cambridge.
> I'm sad for your friend but think that anyone who buys an exotic animal should find out before the animal needs it where there is a vet with the proper knowledge to treat it. No point waiting until an emergency and then dashing about to try to find one, or simply going to the nearest cat and dog vet.





Emmaj said:


> couldnt agree with you more i have always asked my vets if they can treat an animal before i add them into the family i have been lucky so far my vet can deal with exotics and will
> 
> have you managed to speak to him yeah freaky hows the hedghog ?


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Is the little guy still in a comba? My thoughts go out to him and his owner. xxx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Any News ?? Hope He Makes It xxx
India


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

He took it to the vets, owners cant be expected to know absolutely everything about the animals. Its a damn shame that in this case the vet messed up badly. I really hope it pulls through.


----------

